# OEMMODS famiry purchase for footwell lights?



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Whose in?

I need to get pricing and stuff first.

OEM LEDS are gona be 30+ per light so they are quite expensive. 
These also need to be activated via vagcom

FP will start once the other fp is done. 

i need to find some child laborer to help me wrap cables.

few options:

option 1:
OEM LED foot well lights 1 set(2 lights + cable for front)

option 2:
OEM LED foot well lights 2 sets(4 lights + cable for front and rear)

option 3:
OEM LED foot well lights rear addon(2 lights and cable to add to rear)


option 4:
OEM Incandescent foot well lights 1 set(2 lights + cable for front)

option 5:
OEM Incandescent foot well lights 2 sets(4 lights + cable for front and rear)

option 6:
OEM Incandescent foot well lights rear addon(2 lights and cable to add rear)



option 7:
LED cable harness for front

option 8: 
LED cable harness for front and rear

option 9:
LED cable harness to addon to rear



option 10:
Incandescent cable harness for front

option 11:
Incandescent cable harness for front and rear

option 12:
Incandescent cable harness for addon to rear


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm in for Option 2


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i believe you can go route of incandacent light and add led bulb to it and will work. but the oem leds look much sexier


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> i believe you can go route of incandacent light and add led bulb to it and will work. but the oem leds look much sexier


What about a red LED for the rears like the Touaregs have? I always thought that was cool. though I don't know what would be required to keep them on at night. Regardless i'm still in for option 2


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Can do that no problem. It would require me to make it with thicker gauge cable to support the load for the rear incandasent bulbs.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

is said child laborer available for installs?

i'm in for sexiest option (tldr) if step by step video procedure is available


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

no video buy will have pictures. of a man nude installing it........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm going to fly tp out here to Miami and just have him install all my mods... Is that cool with you? :laugh:


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in for option 2 as well


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

sure fly me there i can do it hehe. u need Stronic knob installed too? i can do that also


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp. said:


> sure fly me there i can do u. need Stronic knob installed too? i can do that also


what he really meant was ^^^


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp. said:


> sure fly me there i can do it hehe. u need Stronic knob installed too? i can do that also


hahahah, no I already installed it. but thanks...:laugh:



krazyboi said:


> what he really meant was ^^^



lol dude, nasty..hahahhaah


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

option 2 for me pweaseeeee

tp is just slowly chipping away at my tax return money...


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

count me in for option 2 sir....:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NYCameron said:


> tp is just slowly chipping away at my tax return money...


You can just give me the rest. I won't say no.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Option 0 please. The LED ones will probably make your footwell look like so 




























:beer::laugh:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

in for option 2


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Option 0 please. The LED ones will probably make your footwell look like so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we know if these lights came stock on an s3? Most certainly an rs3 right?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Please educate me:

Do these only turn on when the doors are open?

What are they wired into? My A3 doesn't have oem footwell lights...


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

they come on when doors are open. they plug into the car canbus thingy. Needs to be activated via vagcom


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Option 2 please.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Option 2 for me plz.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Update?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Any update?? I would like to know aswell.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Update?





rick89 said:


> Any update?? I would like to know aswell.


 he's in taiwan, should be back soon though


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

What poor customer service. I think I am going to write them a service letter and issue a complaint with BBB.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> What poor customer service. I think I am going to write them a service letter and issue a complaint with BBB.


 opcorn:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sorry in TW..meeting up with hondee a3 soon.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

so now that your back we can start this GB?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

soon. I need to settle in first get some stuff done


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Almost got these done.

will sell reg price for $85

GB price $76 for 2 OEM LED lights and wire; shipped

Harness only $32 shipped
Reg price $40


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

option 1 if not too late.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Still interested.

Here is the link for install:

http://audi-diy.blogspot.com/2007/10/audi-a3-footwell-lights-installed.html


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there a way to vag com them to a way where they are on full brightness when doors are opened, and then about 20% lit when doors are shut?


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

This is a great mod for my all black interior (tints all around).


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Is there a way to make these strobe?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

jowsley0923 said:


> Is there a way to vag com them to a way where they are on full brightness when doors are opened, and then about 20% lit when doors are shut?


i like this idea :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

jds im getting a 2008.5 this sat to work on. Gonna look at the door panel see wat ur talking about


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I think he means like on the touaregs they have the red ambient lights under the rear seats that stay on while the headlights are on.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

well if there is option in vagcom then yes can be done!.

I dont have vagcom right now so i cant look it up


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tp. said:


> jds im getting a 2008.5 this sat to work on. Gonna look at the door panel see wat ur talking about


excellent! i have been too busy to get the cards pulled off again unfortunately.

thanks dude


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

any diy made for this yet? even rough instructions/pictures would be nice to gauge difficulty. thanks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

sleepy3 said:


> any diy made for this yet? even rough instructions/pictures would be nice to gauge difficulty. thanks





rawaudi said:


> Still interested.
> 
> Here is the link for install:
> 
> http://audi-diy.blogspot.com/2007/10/audi-a3-footwell-lights-installed.html


:thumbup:


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

would this look wierd with led footwell but incandescent interior lights? looks a little more difficult than the puddle light install but im in!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

waiting for update on this GB.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

I installed footwell lights, but for some reason they aren't as bright as my dome lights. they are the exact same LED's that are in my dome lights. Any reason why they are? Also after they are on (because of door being open) when I start my car they flicker about 3-4 times after the car starts.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> I installed footwell lights, but for some reason they aren't as bright as my dome lights. they are the exact same LED's that are in my dome lights. Any reason why they are? Also after they are on (because of door being open) when I start my car they flicker about 3-4 times after the car starts.


Are you using OEM LED footwell lights, or just the lights w/ different LED bulbs? I'm assuming the latter with similar bulbs as your dome lights.

I got the footwell lights w/ LED bulbs (perhaps racing dash?), but they're bright as anything.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

I noticed in the US brochure there's an LED interior lighting package, that's an option now. (No such option in Canada  ). So I'm guessing this is part of that package? What about the dome/roof interior lights & trunk light?



tp. said:


> Almost got these done.
> 
> will sell reg price for $85
> 
> ...


Still for sale? What's the "Option 2" price?


----------



## azncarbos (Nov 12, 2011)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> I noticed in the US brochure there's an LED interior lighting package, that's an option now. (No such option in Canada  ). So I'm guessing this is part of that package? What about the dome/roof interior lights & trunk light?
> 
> 
> Still for sale? What's the "Option 2" price?


Can we do another GB?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

been too busy/lazy.. i promise to get ti done soon


----------



## bnegri10 (Oct 25, 2009)

I know its a little late.. but anyway someone can get me one of these kits?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Option 2


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

im gonna go install this right now. bbl i will take pic


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> im gonna go install this right now. bbl i will take pic


good, then you can install mine k?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

k i measured ot the dirver side. I need to measure out the pass side tomorrow.

Will have full pricing by end of week.

looking to get 20 or so people for the group buy


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

tcardio said:


> good, then you can install mine k?


sure i can do it np!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

lol finally your back at this again. I am still waiting.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Count me in again


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm still in too


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

I have option one priced out kinda. just need to double check everything 

I will have price later on tonight. 

I havent tried to install rear lights yet. fronts are measured out


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TP any chance you'd do another round?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> TP any chance you'd do another round?


yea!

Or the door lights. Or the trunk lights.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Contact robina3 on Audi-sport. He has been making these looms long before tp and probably has them in stock.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

louiekaps said:


> Contact robina3 on Audi-sport. He has been making these looms long before tp and probably has them in stock.


Yeah, but TP is one of us.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Are these still for sale?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Are these still for sale?


2nd


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

This we're better off pestering TP on his Facebook page..lol.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

He knows, he's just ignoring us - I think last time it was a real PIA for him and I can't blame him. It would be nice though.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

ceese said:


> He knows, he's just ignoring us - I think last time it was a real PIA for him and I can't blame him. It would be nice though.


Yeah I remember he said that. When I received the puddle lights, one set of wires was nicely wrapped and the other seemed to have been done in a hurry..lol. All in all I'm really glad for all the famiry purchases he was able to do for us.


----------

